# 19/6/03



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Happy 19th of June.In my boredom I was wondering how many people will go into this discussion room today.Hello bored people ala myself.Jamie


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Well, you haven't many responses!!!I am a fellow IBS sufferer so I know what you're going through.Goals and objectives other than focusing on IBS helps I have found.Good luck with the dolphin venture!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

hi Jamie, (Im not bored and I am questionably too old to be a "young"







adult, but thought I'd say hello anyway!)


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Jo there is a bluebell's song that goes by the name of 'young at heart'


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Yes Jamie and I remember very well the first time they issued it (1983 or 1984 I think!)







BTW Are you coming to this UK meet thing?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I am aiming to. Its July isn't it? I am also aiming to go to Barcelona in July as well. I will try and work the both however. Are u going Jo?Jamie


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Yes I am pretty sure I am. I think its the 20th (I come back from California on the 13th which is the week before). I think Nikki is going to contact those who expressed an interest a little beforehand(I know I said I was going to do some work but I thought I'd check back on here first!


----------



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

**waves**







It is indeed the 19th isn't it? I paid my rent 14 days late in that case.~Alexis


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Well, it's the 20th here now, but hi anyways!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

boo to everyone!! i too am bored..........just thought i'd post and make my presence known! haha


----------

